# Doughnut goes wrong



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just found this on another site.


BMW M3 Burnout Goes Wrong | whoisthemonkey.com


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

A crushed scrotum would at least have helped the gene pool a bit.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Shame his head didnt get caught in the wheel and drag him through, dickhead.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bah ha ha ha ha ha ha moron :chairshot


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

that must have hurt


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

lucky man.....what a numpty :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Wear a safety belt when the car is moving :runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thinks he can do what the big drifters do and hang out as it's going round...and he found out it's harder than it looks!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

He was actually the passenger not the driver


----------

